# Barn Builders-Wolf Barns or Rob-Bilt?



## Matagorda Monthly (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking to build a pole barn about 40x60.

Anyone ever used Wolf Buildings http://wolfbarns.com/ ?

What about Robb Bilt http://rob-bilt.com/ ?

Both barns about $20K erected with 26 gage galvalume. Wind rated 90 mph.

Not looking to go steel frame construction unless it's equal in price.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Pole Barns*

Give Ledwig Pole Barns a shot. They build a good one. Kenny Ledwig and Mike Ledwig 979-240-9964 Local Matagorda County Guys.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a 40x60 with a 12' lean to on both sides....just outside of Sweeny.

Rob-Bilt put it up for me about 18 months ago....very happy with it.

Be careful on the windstorm piece....you need engineered drawings to get your insurance certificate....company out of Bay City helped me out on that and Robbilt works closely with them.


----------



## Matagorda Monthly (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks 98aggie77566. About what did you pay Rob-Bilt for your barn? 

I dont need windstorm certificate, not on the coast.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got a quote from Mueller for a 30X40 with a 10' overhang off the back.....anyone have one?


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Call Billy with Campbell's barns and bldg..good people.. 281-421-8917..have dealt with him on many occasions....


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Reel Intimidator said:


> Give Ledwig Pole Barns a shot. They build a good one. Kenny Ledwig and Mike Ledwig 979-240-9964 Local Matagorda County Guys.


X2 on Ledwig Services. Kenny is good people and they're quality of work is unmatched.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matagorda Monthly (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont live in matagorda, but I like to visit. Do you think they would go about 2-3 hours for a barn build?


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Out Of Town*

Yes He has built barns out of town more than once, I'm sure he will travel.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

We have a Wolf Pole Barn and LOVE it! They had it up and completed in 2 days. Been four years since it was built and we have had no problems of any kind. We are very, very pleased.

Our building is 30' X 50' X 16' with 12' overhead door openings. We had to built high enough to accommodate a motor home.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Rob built did mine. If I need another that's who will do it....


----------



## Matagorda Monthly (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys.

Looks like I'm going with Wolf. theyre price is better. i heard they used to be the same company but they got divorced and she got rob bilt and he got wolf. dunno. never heard nuthin bad about either.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Brete said:


> Just got a quote from Mueller for a 30X40 with a 10' overhang off the back.....anyone have one?


Hey Brete was that one of their special price buildings they have on their website? I was told that the cheap priced buildings they have on their website is cheap steel made in Mexico and if you want an extra roll up door here or not there then that changes the price dramatically cause they also have to re-engineer it as well.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Lyssy said:


> Hey Brete was that one of their special price buildings they have on their website? I was told that the cheap priced buildings they have on their website is cheap steel made in Mexico and if you want an extra roll up door here or not there then that changes the price dramatically cause they also have to re-engineer it as well.


I dont think the cheap steel thing is true. The packages on there website are for certain colors, no insulation, no doors, etc. and you can only have doors on the end walls not the side walls. They're a good deal if the setup works for you


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Archery built a 40x60 for me; outstanding job.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

nate56 said:


> Call Billy with Campbell's barns and bldg..good people.. 281-421-8917..have dealt with him on many occasions....


Haven't been able to get them to call me back. Called and left 3 messages, faxed over plans, called back to check to see if they could get them to price out plans. I guess they are too busy.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Where would the barn be located? If you are anywhere near the coast, the IBC wind load would be at least 110mph. If you are on or North of the approximately the line from San Antonio to Monroe LA. then that would be 90 mph. Right one the coast could be 130 mph depending on location.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lyssy said:


> Hey Brete was that one of their special price buildings they have on their website? I was told that the cheap priced buildings they have on their website is cheap steel made in Mexico and if you want an extra roll up door here or not there then that changes the price dramatically cause they also have to re-engineer it as well.


100% not true about the quality of the steel. They are engineered buildings, Mexico purlin will not meet engineering standards, therefore only domestic purlin is used. It is true that the standard series kits are pre-engineered and if you want extra roll up doors or for the door openings to be re-located then we would need to quote you a "custom" building, but not necessarily at a huge cost increase it just depends on the changes that need to be made. Custom building quotes are free and we would be happy to price whatever building you are looking at. I am the branch manager of our new college station branch, feel free to call me or pm me if you need more info.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

